# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  القواعد العامة للتعامل مع الرجال....

## mylife079

*
 القواعد العامه للتعامل مع الرجال....نرجو من النساء قرائتها بعنايه وتطبيقها...




1- مشاهدة الجزيرة الرياضية والمباريات والأخبار حقيقة علمية كالمد والجزر واكتمال القمر وعليكي التسليم بذلك. 



2- الذهاب معك للتسوق ليس نوعاً من الرياضة، لن نقتنع بهذا الأمر إطلاقاً.



3- البكاء وسيلة ابتزاز.




4- قولي ما تريدين ولنكن واضحين في ذلك: التلميحات المبطنة لن تنفع، التلميحات القوية لن تنفع، التلميحات المباشرة لن تنفع، فقط قولي ما تريدين مباشرة.



5- نعم أو لا هي الإجابات المفضلة لدينا لجميع الأسئلة تقريباً.



7- أخبرينا بمشكلتك فقط عندما تريدين منا المساعدة لحلها، هذا ما نقوم به، أما التعاطف فهو ما تقوم به صديقاتك.



8- إذا كنت تعتقدين أنك أصبحت بدينة، على الأرجح أنت كذلك، لا تسأليننا.



9- الحاجة للخروج و لعب الورق مع أصدقائي هي تماماً كحاجتك للحديث مع أمك عبر الهاتف يومياً، نرجو التساوي في الحقوق في الحالتين.



10- أمي لا تكرهك، لكنها ببساطة تحبني.



11- أختي لا تبحث لي عن عروس أخرى.



12- لن أتزوج ثانيةً، هذا وعد.



13- عندما ألبس ثياباً لائقة قبل الخروج وحدي من المنزل هذا لا يعني أنني ذاهب لمقابلة إحداهن، لكن مظهري الجيد هو دليل اهتمامك بي أمام الآخرين.



14- وجود شعرة طويلة على سترتي يمكن أن يكون له مليون سبب في علم الفيزياء، غير السبب الوحيد الذي تعتقدينه.








15- لم أنس تاريخ زواجنا، لكنني فقط لا أحاول أن أتذكر هذا التحول التاريخي في مصير الكون.





16- إذا تفوهنا بشئ يمكن قوله بطريقتين وواحدة منهما تزعجك وتغضبك، تأكدي أننا قصدنا الطريقة الثانية.





17- يمكنك إما أن تطلبي منا القيام بشئ أو كيف تريدين منا القيام به: ليس الاثنين معا، وإذا كنت تعلمين أفضل طريقة للقيام به قومي به بنفسك.






18- إذا كان بالإمكان رجاءً قولي أي شئ تريدين قوله أثناء الإعلانات.





19- جميع الرجال يميزون 16 لوناً فقط مثل إعدادات ويندوز الأساسية: المشمش بالنسبة لنا فاكهة وليس لون والتفاح كذلك، وليست لدينا أي فكرة ما هو الــ موف





20- عندما نسأل ما المشكلة وتقولين لا شئ، سنتصرف على هذا الأساس، نحن نعلم أنك لا تقولين الحقيقة ولكننا غير مهتمين بالشجار.





21- إذا كنا ننوي الذهاب سوية إلى مكان ما، فأي شئ ترتدينه رائع بالتأكيد, لا تسألينا.





22- لديك ما يكفي من الملابس.






23- لديك الكثير من الأحذية.





24- جسمي له هيئة، الشكل المستديرهيئة.*

----------


## زهره التوليب

والله زهقنا من كثر ماحكيتوا عن الرجل واحتياجاته..وخوفتونا منه..كأنه مخلوق فضائي بده تعامل خاص
الرجل او المرأه بغض النظر عن الجنس ...هم بالنهايه بشر..كل واحد له ايجابياته وله سلبياته..بنتعامل مع الرجل على اساس انه انسان...بس 
والعكس كمان..بنتعامل مع المراه على اساس انها انسان...وبكفي...

----------


## ابن الاردن

> والله زهقنا من كثر ماحكيتوا عن الرجل واحتياجاته..وخوفتونا منه..كأنه مخلوق فضائي بده تعامل خاص
> الرجل او المرأه بغض النظر عن الجنس ...هم بالنهايه بشر..كل واحد له ايجابياته وله سلبياته..بنتعامل مع الرجل على اساس انه انسان...بس 
> والعكس كمان..بنتعامل مع المراه على اساس انها انسان...وبكفي...


صادقة وانا بصف معك لانه كلامك مزبوط
بس بجوز الموضوع كان من باب التسليه :SnipeR (51):

----------


## اجمل حب

والله يا رجال لو نضويلكوا العشرة شموع ما راح يعجبكو

----------


## mylife079

> والله زهقنا من كثر ماحكيتوا عن الرجل واحتياجاته..وخوفتونا منه..كأنه مخلوق فضائي بده تعامل خاص
> الرجل او المرأه بغض النظر عن الجنس ...هم بالنهايه بشر..كل واحد له ايجابياته وله سلبياته..بنتعامل مع الرجل على اساس انه انسان...بس 
> والعكس كمان..بنتعامل مع المراه على اساس انها انسان...وبكفي...


انتي ليش معصبه يعني ؟؟

مالنا زهرة ؟؟

----------


## mylife079

> والله يا رجال لو نضويلكوا العشرة شموع ما راح يعجبكو


من حقنا 

بطلعلنا ولا لا ؟؟

يصحلك

----------


## زهره التوليب

> انتي ليش معصبه يعني ؟؟
> 
> مالنا زهرة ؟؟



هه ضحكتني والله..مين قال اني معصبه؟انا بحكي حكي العقل..




> من حقنا 
> 
> بطلعلنا ولا لا ؟؟
> 
> يصحلك


لا مابطلعلكم...وعلى شو يعني؟

----------


## mylife079

> هه ضحكتني والله..مين قال اني معصبه؟انا بحكي حكي العقل..
> 
> 
> 
> لا مابطلعلكم...وعلى شو يعني؟


الحكي الي مكتوب من الواقع ولا لا 

جاوبيني خلينا نتهاوش شوي

----------


## زهره التوليب

> الحكي الي مكتوب من الواقع ولا لا 
> 
> جاوبيني خلينا نتهاوش شوي


يعني الحكي الي النا حكيته ضد الواقع؟؟؟؟ طيب بمس الرجل؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا انت بدك نعامل الرجل كانه كائن غريب..نرصد كل تحركاته...شو عمل وكيف بمشي وشو القناه الي بشوفها.........

----------


## mylife079

> يعني الحكي الي النا حكيته ضد الواقع؟؟؟؟ طيب بمس الرجل؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا انت بدك نعامل الرجل كانه كائن غريب..نرصد كل تحركاته...شو عمل وكيف بمشي وشو القناه الي بشوفها.........


الموضوع عبارة عن تنبيه للمراة 

انه الرجل بحاول يستفز المرأة 

ومرات المرأة بتظل تشك بالرجل مشان هيك بتصرف تصرفات استفزازيه

----------


## الولهان

هاض الحكي بعرفه ونا 

ابطن امي

بس مال زهره معصبه 

هاي الحقيقه

----------


## mylife079

شكرا ولهان على المرور

----------

